# PhD Research Study - Men



## infertility247

Hello!

I am a PhD student reading a PhD in Psychology Research at the University of Surrey, looking into the ways individuals adjust to living with infertility.

As part of my PhD, I am conducting a study looking into the difficulties individuals face when trying to conceive. To enable me to complete this study, I am seeking *male participant*s to take part in my research. Participation will involve taking part in an interview lasting approximately an hour. Interviews can be either face to face or over Skype / FaceTime.

If you have any questions or would like further information please feel free to contact me, either through this forum or via email at [email protected]

Thank you


----------

